# urinary problems



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

First off, welcome and I am sorry your boy has to go through this.
May I ask why you have not had a biopsy done? Has he had an ultrasound?
I am just thinking only meds without knowing what is wrong with him, does not help him much. 
Further investigating with the necessary tests/biopsy etc, should help with finding an answer and helping him.

My niece has a boxer that was constantly dribbling and going back and forth to the vet. They did a urine culture and found a rare strain of bacteria in his urine/bladder. He has been put on a special antibiotic for 2 months. So far it is helping, it has been about 2 weeks now.

Don't assume the worst till it is confirmed. Give your boy a chance, please.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*

Alan

I am SO SORRY for all your boy is going through.
Is there anyway they can tell anything with an ultrasound?


----------



## alanbroth (Oct 20, 2012)

he has had ulta sounds, urine cultures etc etc.. all show things relatively normal... prostate slightly enlarged but that's about it.... am not putting him through a biopsy, prostate bi-opsys are risky.... all signs they say are to a young cancer of bladder neck, but his symptoms are to advanced for it.... puzzled.com to say the least


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I understand your concern, but, "you don't want to put him through a biopsy because it being too risky", but you are thinking of euthanasia as an option? Sorry, I don't get it.
Good luck to your boy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe you should consider finding an internal medicine specialist.


----------



## alanbroth (Oct 20, 2012)

when i said risky, i meant they cannot be sure that a biop will tell what is wrong, and also it could permenantly damage the prostate..... also not in the usa so an internal medicine specailist sounds like someone who is just out to make a few 'bucks'....... he is doing quite well just now so am happy with what the 'royal school of vetinery science' is doing for him..... the world leader in vet medicine i may add...... cheers


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Whoa, no reason for slamming our country! If the Scots know everything, then why ask?


----------



## alanbroth (Oct 20, 2012)

if you look at my original post... i asked if anyone had had similiar problem with their retriever...... i did not ask for smart alec replies about internal medicine, etc etc by some person not qualified to give any advice.... all i asked was if anyone had had same....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Why don't you ask the "Royal School of Veterinary Science"? And I spelled it correctly.


----------



## alanbroth (Oct 20, 2012)

well av come across some smart alec ********* in my time...... but by god you are the biggest cgriffin........you are all that is wrong with this world.. a smart arse who thinks they know everything and the typical loud mouthed opinionated yank..... and i spelled that correctly..... tube


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am closing this thread. We will not tolerate personal attacks, name-calling, or offensive language.


----------

